
Show HN: Where Foodies Eat – The most popular spots among Instagram foodies - razola
https://wherefoodieseat.co
======
wilshiredetroit
I love it. How did you put this together :D

------
jastr
Is this manually curated? How are restaurants selected?

~~~
razola
It's semi-automatic. I manually curate a list of foodies (instagram accounts).
The places on the map are the most used instagram locations (restaurants)
among those foodies.

------
cels
It's possible that wherefoodiesDONTeat could be what more of humanity wants

~~~
razola
lol ^_^

